# Pollard Brook New Hampshire



## SuzKat (Mar 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the difference in trading value between
a summer Pollard Brook deeded 2 bedroom timeshare (old building) and an Inn Seasons Pollard Brook points timeshare (newer building). 

I am considering purchasing a deeded timeshare to get away every other year and trade every other year. I live within driving distance and would never pay the price the points weeks are going for. Thanks for any input.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't see a trading difference in II , but the points would give a trading availability or better ability in the InnSeasons resorts that are all points.


----------



## SuzKat (Mar 21, 2008)

I meant trading through II. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 21, 2008)

If the deeded week is high demand it would be better for trading. When dealing with points your not sure what they will deposit for you week wise. A good advantage being an owner is you get day use. The only advantage with buying into points ownership is day use at all their resorts.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

If I understand your post correctly, you are thinking of purchasing an annual, summer, deeded, fixed unit, fixed week timeshare at Pollard Brook resale rather than purchasing into the points system from the developer at the greatly inflated price currently being charged.  You intend to use the unit one year and trade it the next.

From what the folks who run Pollard Brook have told me, the summer weeks are in demand even though they may not be considered red weeks by II.  We have an in-demand ski week and get some very good trades when we choose to trade.  My hunch is a summer week will get you an equivalent summer week somewhere else, but I can't guarantee that.  

You may want to call II and ask the question, having in mind a specific week at Pollard Brook.  You may get a fairly honest answer as to trade value.  You may also need to ask the question four or five different ways so you get the II rep thinking in tune with you.

Also, there is the "old building" and there is also Woodland Lodge, which is a bit newer and has the fixed week, fixed unit, deeded weeks you are looking for.  You may want to buy into Woodland.

HTH.


----------



## SuzKat (Mar 22, 2008)

Thankyou to all. I appreciate the information. I definately will talk to II.

I found the summer week that I want and a low price but it is in the streamside building which obviously is the old building. I suppose newer is better. I am thinking I should take a drive to the resort and maybe spend a couple of days there first. I keep hearing about the "old building" and some people are unhappy with it.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

SuzKat:  I've never really thought about this before, but I believe Streamside is a newer building, even newer than Woodland Lodge.

Liberty, Pemigewassett, and Mt Washington are all part of the Main Building and I believe are older.

Jackman Brook is the newest building.

tonyg has stayed in several buildings, perhaps he will clarify the age issue.

I'd suggest you call the front desk and ask them to tell you the age of the buildings.  Someone there will know and should tell you.  If you do, please post the information here.  Thanks.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 22, 2008)

Just what I was thinking- the stream is over beyond what the first building (cant remember the name) after the Woodland and additions to the old building. This newer building could be the streamside as it went up before the advent of InnSeasons.
Summer weeks are red in II with weeks 31 and 27 having the highest demand. I have noticed that week 26 (usually 4th of July)seems to be not as popular as subsequent summer weeks. This has been evidenced by more vacancy signs and it being not too difficult to secure a trade for that week.


----------



## SuzKat (Mar 22, 2008)

Someone at the front desk told me Streamside was the newest building before Jackman.   
I thought there were only two buildings old and new.

I asked the ages of all the buildings and was sent to a voicemail. If I can get that info, I will post it. After a
quick drive up there, I just may go for it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 23, 2008)

I am in unit 129. Does anyone know what building that is in?


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Kenrabs:

129 is in the Pemigewassett Building, which is attached to the main building.  I'm not sure when it was built, but it is either part of the original building or an addition to the original building, perhaps built around the same time as Woodland Lodge.  I'm guessing at this given that the Woodland and Pemi room numbers complement or "mesh" with each other.

Perhaps Tonyg knows for sure.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, that building was an add-on and it was added after the Woodlands building. The numbering system is befuddling. I have stayed in unit 423 and unit 436 and they were in totally different buildings.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

SuzKat:

I received my Spring 2008 Newsletter.  In a discussion of Capital Improvements, the General Manager identifies Mount Washington Lodge as the "first building built" at Pollard Brook.  That makes sense.  It is the second story above the Lobby and sales office.

There are improvements for several of the buildings, including Woodland Lodge, where I own.  PB is developer run, so it is good to see part of our maintenance fees being put back into our buildings.  I have it on good authority that some owners have accused the developer of using maintenance fees to build the newer buildings.  That is a stretch, to say the least, but our unit in Woodland Lodge was not five star quality when we started using it again five years ago.  We said so in the owner evaluation and have noticed yearly improvements.  

So, SuzKat, have you purchased?


----------



## SuzKat (Apr 11, 2008)

No, Bwolf, I did not purchase. Unfortunately someone else grabbed it at a higher price. I am disappointed. Didn't realize how much I wanted it until it was too late.  

I have 3 timeshares but I would like one timeshare closer and driveable. To me, New England is the best in the late spring and early summer when it's not humid. 

Another will come along and my questions will already be answered. Thanks for the info.


----------

